# Ibew vacation pay



## Electric33 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi, I am new to the site and new to the ibew I am a pre apprentice so I worked for a contractor for 3 months I got laid off and one of my co worker said that I should receive a check for vacation pay for every hour I worked in november since I havent started school until next year so I dont know if I am going to receive a check do I have to talk to the ibew orvthe contractor.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

depends on what local. 

A lot of them lost the vacation fund


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Talk to the JATC coordinator.


----------

